# Paphiopedilum sanderianum



## Hakone (Nov 25, 2011)

This is the original from famous english artist Caroll Annex, the only original artist of this painting. The original is in existence in germany


----------



## Hakone (Nov 25, 2011)

signature


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2011)

Are you in Germany today?


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 25, 2011)

Beautiful picture! I like the natural look to the plant.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 26, 2011)

Rick said:


> Are you in Germany today?



Yes


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice update. Thanks Hakone


----------



## Stone (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful


----------

